# The CW On DishNetwork.



## Buzzdar (Sep 19, 2006)

What CW network is everyone receiving? Do you have one of the superstations too? Well me for one have WPIX one of the superstations and now i am getting KTLA Free on channel 252. Am i getting channel 252 because i already have the east coast feed? just curious. would i be getting a different channel besides channel 252 if i didnt have the WPIX channel?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We're still trying to figure out what is going on in the Uplink Activity thread.

Apparently the abrupt change of 251 and 252 to related Superstations is only the first step. New CW and CW-W distant network channels are coming to 254 and 255. Details have not been announced.


----------



## odbrv (May 12, 2006)

Buzzdar said:


> What CW network is everyone receiving? Do you have one of the superstations too? Well me for one have WPIX one of the superstations and now i am getting KTLA Free on channel 252. Am i getting channel 252 because i already have the east coast feed? just curious. would i be getting a different channel besides channel 252 if i didnt have the WPIX channel?


I have the superstation package. There are 3 CW stations WPIX,KWGN,and KTLA. There is also one MY network station, WWOR. WSBK and WGN still seem to be independents. The 3 CW stations will make it convenient for recording. It reminds me of C-band days when I received east, mountain , and west coast networks. I hope CW gets sucessful and gets some sport's contracts.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Sports on CW would be nice, but I think all contracts are locked up across the board. I think the first contract of a major 4 sport that is due up is NHL at the end of this year with NBC. NFL is locked up for a while, and I believe MLB is as well. NBA may be in a few years.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

odbrv said:


> I have the superstation package. There are 3 CW stations WPIX,KWGN,and KTLA. There is also one MY network station, WWOR. WSBK and WGN still seem to be independents. The 3 CW stations will make it convenient for recording. It reminds me of C-band days when I received east, mountain , and west coast networks. I hope CW gets sucessful and gets some sport's contracts.


WGN is not really a superstation. But is the OTA WGN a CW affiliate? Just wondering.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Kind of a non-issue for me here in Raleigh as our WB became CW and our UPN became My Network... and Dish already carried both locals before, so it was an automatic thing. Plus I get them both OTA as well, and my CW is in HD... no HD on My Network though, but I haven't seen anything on there worth my interest thus far anyway.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Geronimo said:


> But is the OTA WGN a CW affiliate? Just wondering.


Yes.

The local version is carried on Bell ExpressVu.


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

no c.w in owensboro,ky

i think it because it's a low power station,and dish won't carry it


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

> WGN is not really a superstation. But is the OTA WGN a CW affiliate? Just wondering.


There are 2 WGN stations (Well 3 if you count the radio station in Chicago). WGN9 is the local CW station in the Chicago area. If you live in the Chicago DMA you get this station. Superstation WGN is a national station that is not affiliated with any network. WGN9 is a OTA station in Chicago.

WGN 9 and WGN Superstation draw from the same schedule when it comes to sporting events. There was a point when the two stations aired the same content, however that changed in the mid to late 90's.

It should be noted that if you live in the Chicago DMA, local cable providers do not actually have WGN Superstation in their lineup, so it is only available via DBS providers.


----------



## midwave (Jun 20, 2004)

I pay the $1.50 for the WPIX-CW11 Superstation.
I'd LOVE to get the local digital-only WCWB Ch.20, but no one but the local cable companies offer that...which is the same predicidemt as the new MyYTV (MY-Network affiliate) that is ONLY on digital cable.
On top of this, EVERYONE gets frequently-viewed Ch.43 WUAB on cable in the entire try-county area for the past 25 years, and even as far away as Columbus, OH...yet DishNetwork still doesn't offer this channel to my area.
I think the entire frequently-viewed local channel proposal was a scam, and was never intended to be fair to satellite subscribers.


----------



## shadalert (Nov 10, 2005)

251 - CW from New York
252 - CW from Los Angeles
254 - CW from Miami
255 - CW from San Diego


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> There are 2 WGN stations (Well 3 if you count the radio station in Chicago). WGN9 is the local CW station in the Chicago area. If you live in the Chicago DMA you get this station. Superstation WGN is a national station that is not affiliated with any network. WGN9 is a OTA station in Chicago.
> 
> WGN 9 and WGN Superstation draw from the same schedule when it comes to sporting events. There was a point when the two stations aired the same content, however that changed in the mid to late 90's.
> 
> It should be noted that if you live in the Chicago DMA, local cable providers do not actually have WGN Superstation in their lineup, so it is only available via DBS providers.


All of this is true except fot one thing. They do not have the exact same schedule for sporting events. The NBA limits to 14 I believe the number of Bulls Games that are available to Superstation WGN. There are an additional 10 games that WGN 9 will show & another 6 that WGN will produce, but air locally on WCIU. BTW, 5 of the WGN 9 games will also be airing on ESPN or TNT so the Bulls will be getting pretty good national exposure this year.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

The whole thinking behind this is very dubious.

The idea was the same as a corporate merger, but the boat anchor was not that WB & UPN competed with each other for the same ratings points, but rather the whole "network affiliates" concept.

So, since we still have the same number of network affiliate stations as before, we still have the same number of networks - CW and MN instead of WB and UPN.

The only thing that CW has going for it is continuation of a few mildly successful shows which will eventually die out. In contrast, the MN idea of telenovellas in English and other low cost programming has more long-term future.


----------



## sunfire29841 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have the superstations too 2/5/11

Before I had to move (I'm one of "those" people) I also had the CW East (WBZL Miami) in lieu of the Charleston CW affil which is on a DT subcarrier of the NBC affiliate. 

Had to move because we always lost the locals between 10AM and 5PM even though we were well within the spotbeam. Now ours comes out of Atlanta.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Augusta GA locals are now on 20s7 on 110° ...
Charleston SC is on 4s2 ...

Were Augusta locals on 110 when you were having problems?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Kind of a non-issue for me here in Raleigh as our WB became CW and our UPN became My Network... and Dish already carried both locals before, so it was an automatic thing. Plus I get them both OTA as well, and my CW is in HD... no HD on My Network though, but I haven't seen anything on there worth my interest thus far anyway.


You'll won't see anything of interest on Mntn because thats all they have. Its for women I guess.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> You'll won't see anything of interest on Mntn because thats all they have. Its for women I guess.


This makes me wonder why no one has started the *Things Blowing Up Channel*.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

The following message was on the website of our local cw affiliate "westmichigancw":

Echostar's Dish satellite network has come to an agreement with The CW to carry local CW affiliates. We expect an official announcement soon.

See it for yourself: http://www.westmichigancw.com/


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Cool. That would be another DT.2 station on Dish (since the CW is WWMT's 3.2 feed).


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

Also, the SOON HD channels could be NBC HD East and West. There had been talk in the past I thought. CW is most likely though. Based on the satellite locations, I am hoping for MPEG2 and that KTLA will be one of them (or at least O&O access like CBS HD on 148/61.5).

Rasheed


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If the LA or NY HD channels are offered as distants the new channels will be pointed at the same transponders as the LIL HD versions of the channels. And they will be MPEG4 (or at least ViP only) as E* is not going to release ANY new channels in MPEG2.

For NY HD Distants keep your eye out for uplinks to 61.5° TPs 17/19.
For LA HD Distants keep your eye out for uplinks to 129° TPs 10/19.
For Chicago HD Distants watch for 129° TP 12 (Denver is 129° TP 2).

Putting NY HD Distants on 129° to reach a wider audience would not be a bad idea ... but only for that reason since NY can't pick up 129° for their own locals. If E* wants an ET feed of HDs on 129° they can use Chicago without using up another complete transponder.

That being said, the LA HD Distants are uplinked as 5845-48 and the NY HD Distants are uplinked as 5826-29 in the new test channel numbering range.

CW HD Distants? Without the "Big 4" uplinked I wouldn't hold my breath --- but strange things do happen.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Why would E* have NY on 129 if no one in MST/PST is allowed to receive them? Is there an exception or something that would justify the need?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

alebowgm said:


> Sports on CW would be nice, but I think all contracts are locked up across the board. I think the first contract of a major 4 sport that is due up is NHL at the end of this year with NBC. NFL is locked up for a while, and I believe MLB is as well. NBA may be in a few years.


KTLA does broadcasts some LA Clippers games.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

alebowgm said:


> There are 2 WGN stations (Well 3 if you count the radio station in Chicago). WGN9 is the local CW station in the Chicago area. If you live in the Chicago DMA you get this station. Superstation WGN is a national station that is not affiliated with any network. WGN9 is a OTA station in Chicago.
> 
> WGN 9 and WGN Superstation draw from the same schedule when it comes to sporting events. There was a point when the two stations aired the same content, however that changed in the mid to late 90's.


This sounds somewhat the same as the original pioneer superstation.. WTBS.

Here is a question for the Atlanta people. Is WTBS channel 17 still the same as "The TBS Superstation"? Long ago we were all looking at (at least the original pioneer cable subscribers were.. so most say) "SuperstationWTBS". Now that goes way back to the mid-1970's..


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

WTBS is the sole broadcast affiliate of TBS (a cable channel) 23 hours a day M-F and 22 hours a day on Sat & Sun they have the same programming.

See ya
Tony


----------

